# Trooper George L Hanna



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

New trial in police killing sought two decades later

By Gary V. Murray Telegram & Gazette Staff
gm[email protected]

WORCESTER- Nearly 20 years after he and two other men were convicted of murdering state Trooper George L. Hanna in Auburn, Miguel Angel Rosado is seeking a new trial.

In a motion pending in Worcester Superior Court, Mr. Rosado, who was sentenced to life imprisonment without parole in 1985, maintains he did not knowingly and intelligently waive his right to testify at trial because he was not properly advised by his lawyer, Donald D. Deren, who has since died.

After a hearing yesterday, Judge Peter W. Agnes Jr. said he would decide soon whether to grant Mr. Rosado's request for an evidentiary hearing on his motion, or act on the basis of affidavits filed in the case.

Mr. Rosado, now 54, was one of three men found guilty of first-degree murder in the shooting death of Trooper Hanna in the parking lot of a liquor store on Route 20 in Auburn on Feb. 26, 1983. Mr. Rosado and his co-defendants, Jose Anibal Colon and Abimael Colon-Cruz, were convicted after separate trials. Their convictions were affirmed by the state Supreme Judicial Court in 1990.

The three men, each armed with a handgun, were pulled over by Trooper Hanna and ordered out of their vehicle in the parking lot of J&S Liquors. A struggle broke out while Trooper Hanna was frisking one of the three, and the trooper was shot by Mr. Colon. The 36-year-old father of three died of multiple gunshot wounds.

During yesterday's hearing, Mr. Rosado's lawyer, Alan J. Black, said he was appointed to the case in 1999 by the state Committee for Public Counsel Services after Mr. Rosado's former appellate lawyer, Andrew L. Mandell, became a judge. Mr. Black told Judge Agnes there was a lengthy Committee for Public Counsel Services screening process before he was appointed to represent Mr. Rosado on his motion for a new trial and that he then had to familiarize himself with the facts of the case.

Assistant District Attorney David Waterfall said Mr. Rosado had failed to establish that an evidentiary hearing was necessary and urged Judge Agnes to decide on the motion without one. Citing the "extreme delay" in getting the motion before the court, Mr. Waterfall attacked the credibility of Mr. Rosado's affidavit. He also claimed that Mr. Rosado was not prejudiced by not testifying at trial because his statement to police, in which he denied responsibility for the killing, was entered into evidence.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

Things like this really sicken me. A Trooper, husband, & father of three is murdered in cold blood and this piece of human crap gets to spend his time in prison thinking how he can appeal his conviction. To make matters worse, state funds  are paying for his appeal.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, it is a damn shame!! A shitbag like that should get the chair! Someone get the chair out of starage, Dust it off and plug it in!

I grew up next to some of the Hanna's, so I have seen some of the pain this shitbag has caused.


----------



## Tango16 (Dec 11, 2004)

*George Hanna*

I was an high school student at Natick High School when Trooper Hanna was killed. We were able to see a lot of the funural from the High School. I remember all the officers and the cruiser from all over the country. I also life guarded at the area YMCA and Trooper Hanna's father (a retired Natick Officer) came in to swim every morning for years and I was able to talk to him many times about his son and being a police officer. I think that this is a major reason I choose to become a police officer.

I is a shame that these dirtbags might get a new trail. They shoud have been up to death back then. It is too bad that the states leaders at the time did not have a set of stones to make it happen.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

:wm:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

damn pathetic.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: George Hanna*



Tango16 said:


> They shoud have been up to death back then. It is too bad that the states leaders at the time did not have a set of stones to make it happen.


I couldn't of said it better myself. :blink:


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: George Hanna*



Tango16 said:


> I was an high school student at Natick High School when Trooper Hanna was killed. We were able to see a lot of the funural from the High School. I remember all the officers and the cruiser from all over the country. I also life guarded at the area YMCA and Trooper Hanna's father (a retired Natick Officer) came in to swim every morning for years and I was able to talk to him many times about his son and being a police officer. I think that this is a major reason I choose to become a police officer.
> 
> I is a shame that these dirtbags might get a new trail. They shoud have been up to death back then. It is too bad that the states leaders at the time did not have a set of stones to make it happen.


*SPELL CHECK!* :wm:


----------

